
California approves $3.2B for Virgin's $4.8B bullet train to Las Vegas - prostoalex
https://www.constructiondive.com/news/california-approves-3b-bond-for-virgins-45b-bullet-train-to-las-vegas/566575/
======
mdorazio
Oh great here we go again. A train starting from a place no one is going to
drive to (Victorville) with a completely unrealistic budget that's going to
get blown out of the water virtually as soon as construction starts. This is
the high-speed rail to SF fiasco all over again with more California tax
dollars paying for it.

